# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  What Is Sleep? - New York Times (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*What Is Sleep?*
*New York Times (blog)*
*Lucid* dreams are dreams in which the dreamer knows he is *dreaming*, a form of double consciousness that would put Descartes by the fire and in his bed at the *...*

----------


## J.D.

> The neuroscientist Rodolfo Llinas has proposed that consciousness and dreams are not distinct but part of the same intrinsic brain functions, “that wakefulness is nothing other than a dreamlike state modulated by the constraints produced by specific inputs.”



I like this theory.  Makes sense to me.

----------

